# **** Female Cyclists Say



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

I know I haven't been on the forums for like forever but this could be a dang fun thread. (I'm assuming ya'll have seen the **** Cyclists Say you Tube videos--if not, google it it's pretty funny).Here are some to get us started.

I hate women-specific gear. All they do is paint inferior components pink.
Do these shorts make me look like I have camel toe?
I love women-specific gear--all that pink!


(Oh and the **** is supposed to say another word for poop that begins with "s" if you do need to google the videos. MTBR won't let me say the word.)


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

*describes location and size of saddle sore in graphic detail*


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

"I have to pee"


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

"I need a new saddle."


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

"you go ahead and try that [drop, technical descent, stream crossing, etc] and I'll follow you"
"Honey are you OK??!!"


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Can I borrow your Camoix Butt'r?


----------



## Dustbunnies (Nov 24, 2011)

Stop for a sec, I want to take a picture.


I am horribly guilty of this.


----------



## Corvette (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey, it's already in the video 

Originally in German but still a ton of fun to watch:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/v/18838
**** Mountainbike Girls Say von -Katrin auf MTB-News.de

edit: subtitled version here: **** Mountainbike Girls Say Video - Pinkbike.com


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

hillarious!!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

*Gasp*...twinsies!!


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

"Does this skirt hide the bruise on my thigh? It does? I'll go change into a shorter one then."


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

love it, catzilla!
the video was fun too--the only word i caught was "sheiss" (not sure how to spell it, but it means "poop". I should have paid better attention in high school german class.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Dang, I was hoping for subtitles.


----------



## Corvette (Nov 20, 2005)

Subtitled! :thumbsup:

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/240379


----------

